# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Υποστρωμα Ζεολιθου

## Titribit

Απο διαφορα αρθρα που εχω διαβασει στο GBC προκυπτει οτι ο ζεολιθος ειναι ισως απο τις καλυτερες αν οχι η καλυτερη λυση για υποστρωμα στα κλουβια.

Θυμαμαι ομως οτι καπου στο διαδκτυο (χωρις να μπορω να το εντοπισω τωρα) διαβασα ενα αρθρο περι ανθυγιεινης,για τον ανθρωπο(εισπνοη),σκονης του ζεολιθου


Εχει κανεις καποια παραπανω πληροφορια επι αυτου?

----------


## Labirikos

Το έχω ακούσει και εγώ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που.Σε αυτόν που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ παρόλο που είναι χοντρός όταν τον τοποθετώ βγάζει σκόνη και αντίστοιχα όταν τον πετάω στα σκουπίδια.Κατά το πετάρισμα των πουλιών δεν βλέπω πάντως σκόνη.Ίσως πάρω καμιά μάσκα να βάζω όταν κάνω τις παραπάνω δουλειές.

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ως υποστρωμα ζεολιθο και δεν μπορω να σου δωσω την εμπειρικη γνωμη μου . Στη διατροφη των πουλιων , εχω δωσει σε μικρες ποσοτητες στην αυγοτροφη και δεν ειχα διαπιστωσει προβλημα . Ομως μπορω να σου παραθεσω την αποψη μου , αν και εφοσον παρατηρειτε οσοι βαζετε , οτι βγαζει σκονη .Τοτε ναι υπαρχει προβλημα 


*: Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού  ποστ 389*


> ....και ο ζεολιθος αν ειναι σε κοκκομετρια που δεν βγαζει σκονη και τα πουλια δεν τον τσιμπανε απο κοντα οταν ηδη εχει λερωθει , τελειος ειναι .Οταν υπαρχει σκονη που σηκωνεται και ειδικα σε κλειστο χωρο απο το πεταγμα και κουνημα των φτερων ,σταδιακα και θεωρητικα μπορει να υπαρξει θεμα αναπνευστικου



Σχετικα με προβληματα στο αναπνευστικο στον ανθρωπο που λες , μαλλον θα ειχες δει αυτο το αρθρο 

https://www.livestrong.com/article/4...lular-zeolite/

----------


## Titribit

ναι  Δημητρη και αυτο το ειδα

οπως διαβασα σε καποια αλλα οτι ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει καποιος ελεγχος ,σοβαρος,σε οτι αναφορα την περιεκτικοτητα του ζεολιθου σε βαρεα μεταλλα οπως ο μολυβδος συγκεκριμενα αλλα και σε ουρανιο σε καποιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## jk21

Εμενα δεν με προβληματιζουν τα πιθανα ή απιθανα βαρεα μεταλλα που δεν ξερουμε καν αν υπαρχουν αλλα η δομη η γνωστη του ζεολιθου 

Ειναι υλικο πυριτικο  .Σε αρθρο για το grit και τα ειδη του , το grit απο πυριτικο υλικο (silica ) αναφερεται ως μη απορροφησιμο και προβληματικο ...  Αν λοιπον μιλαμε για ζεολιθο που δεν απομονωνεται με σχαρα απ τα πουλια και τρωνε απο κατω , αν ειναι πουδρα , εχει σιγουρα σκονη και ισως τρωνε και λερωμενο με ακαθαρσιες .Αν μιλαμε για μεγαλυτερη κοκκομετρια , μπορει σκονη να μην εχει σημαντικη , αλλα αν τα πουλια τσιμπανε κομματια του , ισως εχουν προβλημα μπλοκαρισματος του στομαχου σταδιακα .Απλα σκεψεις . Δεν εχω κατι σιγουρο 

https://www.petcoach.co/article/grit...for-pet-birds/




> *Types of grit*
> 
> 
> When discussing grit, it is important to realize there are actually two types: soluble and insoluble. Soluble forms of grit include cuttlebone, oyster shell, limestone, and gypsum. Soluble grit is dissolved by acids as it passes through the bird's digestive system, therefore there is little danger of it accumulating in the digestive system or causing an obstruction. Because it dissolves, it does little to aid in the digestion of whole seeds. It does, however, serve as a source of calcium and other minerals.
> *Insoluble grit is generally in the form of silica, and may range in size from sand to small pebbles. Insoluble grit remains in the gizzard and is thought to aid in the mechanical breakdown of food.*

----------


## krisp

Εγώ  που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και ψιλό και χοντρό, στο χοντρό ειδικά, νομίζω η μόνη σκόνη που μπορεί να σηκωθεί είναι στο βάλε-βγάλε...
Αλλά μεταξύ μας, το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και όταν βάζεις άμμο ή pellet;

----------


## jk21

Στο pellet (απο συμπυκνωμενο πριονιδι ) δεν υπαρχει καθολου σκονη . Ουτε οταν βραχει και απλωθει . Μαλιστα το ενα απο τα δυο προιοντα pellet κανναβης που πουλιεται για υποστρωμα της hugro  , οχι το pellet αλλα το αλλο , ειναι flakes σχεδον σαν πριονιδι  .Ακομα και οταν τριφτει το pellet , το μονο προβλημα που εχει , ειναι οταν δεν υπαρχει σχαρα και τα πουλια πανε και το τσιμπανε .Μονο εννοειτε αν το τρωνε

----------

